# Doctor said I can't have children



## RosannaP (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi
My name is Rosanna
I'm 23, married, homeowner and full time worker

Not done anything like this before. 

Frankly I'm devastated. I've always been a maternal person. Always wanted children. We've never conceived ever. Went to the doctor who said I had polycystic ovaries the answer was to "lose weight"

Carried on and carried on - saw specialist who said the PCOS was severe but I can't have metformin or clomid because of the weight

LOD (ovarian drilling) isn't an option.

Eaten rabbit food and excised at least 3 hours per day and no weight lost 

So I went to the doctor who said its highly unlikely I will have children biologically and referred me for counselling and here.

So yeah I'm quite depressed.


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Rosey, 

Have they referred you to a fertility specialist? x

Sorry never read this properly. Did they give you any other suggestions or help to loose weight? 

As cloudy said you have age on your side x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Honey I'm so glad your Dr had at least one braincell and directed you to us  

Don't tell anyone the name of your doctor because i think we will all want to hunt them down and give them a piece of our mind! What a total tool!

Have you been referred to an endocrinologist? They are best placed to help with PCOS, and anything hormone related, because GPs study the condition for about an afternoon as part of their training. I'm not being derogatory to them, lots of them do an amazing job and are incredibly clever, but this is one area that you need a specialist in.

Also, women with PCOS are as statistically as likely yo have a child as women without, it just takes longer sometimes. But they also often have a good egg reserve so it's not all bad. We have a PCOS thread that might be worth reading.

Has the Dr given any indication on how to help you lose weight?

Also, I know it's a rubbish thing to say, and I bet you are sick of it: but, your age is a good thing, you are nowhere near the age cut off for NHS treatment. We have an under 25s thread where you will find other ladies who are in your position - and also probably sick of people pointing out how good their age is!  

The other option you could consider is a private consultation at a private clinic. Obviously there is a cost to this, but initial appointments can be worth it, and you can often get your GP to do some of the blood tests instead (and give you the printed results) to save a bit of money.

Have a good look round honey, we are all here for you  

Xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Rabbit food isn't the answer with PCOS ts about high protein all the way.
I found 'Neris and India's idiot proof diet' quite good for decent results!
Definitely join Verity, the PCOS thread on here and find a better doctor! You can get metformin from your GP usually.

Theres a danger for PCOS ladies doing IVF to suffer with a condition called OHSS, especially in early pregnancy, but hopefully you'll be monitored for that (if you need IVF at all).

Please keep a positive outlook and welcome!


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Rosanna, your GP sounds like an . Absolute rubbish that you can't have metformin. I was prescribed it to help me lose weight and make my periods more regular. I know plenty of people with PCOS who have had a baby.

Maybe you should ask to see another doctor at your practice.

Here is a link for a bit about PCOS: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904724#msg3904724

and a link for the PCOS thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

If you are exercising a lot you need to fuel your body still otherwise you will not lose weight. 3 hours exercise is excessive and you really do not need to do that much. 

Try following a low gi diet with lots of protein.

I'm not really clued up on pcos but exercise and nutrition I am so any questions pm me. 

Drs are idiots I've had my fair share to deal with. 

Things will get better xx


----------

